# Why would someone do this to a 1911?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My latest 1911 layaway was a MKlV 70 series 9mm. -There a little tougher to find than the 45ACP.-70 series

I got a good buy on this because of the damage to the gun. Someone drilled holes in it in a
strange spot. Dose anyone have an idea what they were trying to accomplish by doing this?
With the right grips you really can't see the holes-- But why?

sweetheart of a gun







The bluing is about %99 bluing<--That don't look right







Very small "take down" scratch. Scotch bright pad?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

That's a new one on me.

But sometimes people do things for the silliest of reasons that no one else would even contemplate.

Maybe the former owner was trying to lighten it up, . . . or rig some kind of shoulder stock, . . . or make drain holes in case he waded thru deep water.

Good luck finding out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Layaway?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Likely they attached something to it the scratch may be from cleaning off adhesive . Who know. IMO I would have had to be dirt cheap . That right there makes it just about worthless as far as market value. Buy it cheap keep it for life it won't madder much


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Given the numbers of "Tacticool Operators" out there, maybe someone was going to mount an optic? 
The idea is absurd, but I have seen some absurd things done to firearms.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Layaway?


Yes layaway, A lot of places have layaway that are %10 down and 10% monthly payments If you don't pay extra it takes 10 months to pay for.

It takes some of the sting out of paying for a nice gun. 
And it curves the urge to go out and buy a gun. I myself collect the Colts and some of them are a bit pricey.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Given the numbers of "Tacticool Operators" out there, maybe someone was going to mount an optic?
> The idea is absurd, but I have seen some absurd things done to firearms.


I bought it with the intentions of using it as a shooter. If it shoots good it will be a range gun.

When you buy a gun auction style you usually find out what it is worth.
Not always but usually.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

You should track down the owner and ask him---
The dealer should have the record


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

I would snatch that up in a heartbeat. Those are rare and expensive here in Ca. where we can't import them from other states. An easy 1.5K pistol. A mint one with box and papers easily brings +/- $2700

I can think of no mechanical reason for the holes but they won't effect function one bit. Great shooters too. Look better with factory wood grips IMHO.

Great score. Enjoy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ....but I have seen some absurd things done to firearms.


What caliber would you like your hamburger?:vs_lol:









(I hate and love the internets at the same time...lain


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tango2X said:


> You should track down the owner and ask him---
> The dealer should have the record


 Not where I live there is not.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yes layaway, A lot of places have layaway that are %10 down and 10% monthly payments If you don't pay extra it takes 10 months to pay for.
> 
> It takes some of the sting out of paying for a nice gun.
> And it curves the urge to go out and buy a gun. I myself collect the Colts and some of them are a bit pricey.


Cool. I just never heard of it with used items. Be a good way to keep the wife from yelling too much too, maybe? :vs_worry:


----------

